# What are the symptoms of a bad slave cylinder on clutch?



## adamfroelich (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a '92 Corrado SLC and recently my clutch pedal wouldn't decompress entirely. The last 3/4 of pedal wasn't there. I had barely enough pedal to get it into first. On my way to the shop, it fixed itself(probably just temporarrily though), and I have a full pedal now. Can anyone tell me what's goin' on with my clutch.


----------



## 276ways (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: What are the symptoms of a bad slave cylinder on clutch? (adamfroelich)*

yes it is but it could be a bad line or master cylinder too


----------



## adamfroelich (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: What are the symptoms of a bad slave cylinder on clutch? (276ways)*

Is it best to wait for it to happen again. And, is it terribly hard to fix? I don't trust my local dealership very much.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: What are the symptoms of a bad slave cylinder on clutch? (adamfroelich)*

You most likely have the slave or master going bad. It will only get worse. When my passat had this problem, I bought both new on ebay for 80 bucks and just replaced them. If one is bad, the other is getting old too. Most of the time this is caused by old, crusty brake fluid. I'd change that too.


----------

